# so.. last night.. heres who i herf'd with!!!



## n00b (Jul 18, 2011)

so last night, we were at a local cigar lounge.. and a really good person came in to smoke.. maybe some of you know him.. Carlito Fuente... anyone?? anyone?? maybe you have.. :> One of the nicest guys you will ever meet. He was there with his wife, and the Newman family..










and of course the Duck was there.. :>




























he signed my fuente story box, book, a stick in the set, and my lost city box!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

WOW!! AWESOME!! I've met Arturo Jr., Arturo Sr. and Nephew Josh at Tampa Sweethearts and found them all to be exceptionally nice people. I've posted a pic here several times of me and Josh (joshbhs04) with them, but never met Carlito or his wife - really, really cool!! So where was this event??


----------



## n00b (Jul 18, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> WOW!! AWESOME!! I've met Arturo Jr., Arturo Sr. and Nephew Josh at Tampa Sweethearts and found them all to be exceptionally nice people. I've posted a pic here several times of me and Josh (joshbhs04) with them, but never met Carlito or his wife - really, really cool!! So where was this event??


he was in Memphis for a St Jude event, and came over to Havana Mix.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

n00b said:


> he was in Memphis for a St Jude event, and came over to Havana Mix.


NICE! And very, very nice pics of you, Heather and the Fuentes!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## n00b (Jul 18, 2011)

we had a blast!! here is the album if you wanna browse through em..

Carlito Fuente - Imgur


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2012)

That's so cool man! Physical treasure is perishable, but memories like that never die. I see that you have also herf'd with the imfamous Shuckins, how can one guy be so lucky as to have herf'd with two such cool dudes?!


----------



## n00b (Jul 18, 2011)

Pale Horse said:


> That's so cool man! Physical treasure is perishable, but memories like that never die. I see that you have also herf'd with the imfamous Shuckins, how can one guy be so lucky as to have herf'd with two such cool dudes?!


YES!!! i know.. awesome.. i just wished that Shuckins could have made it down yesterday to herf with him also.. NOW THAT! would have been mind blowing!


----------



## corpsegrinder (Jan 7, 2012)

Very nice. He seems to be a very social person unlike Rocky Patel. BTW what's with the belly button grope on the last pic? Hehe


----------



## n00b (Jul 18, 2011)

corpsegrinder said:


> Very nice. He seems to be a very social person unlike Rocky Patel. BTW what's with the belly button grope on the last pic? Hehe


hahaah..


----------



## stew (Jun 20, 2011)

VERY NICE!!!! Well Chris, how you going to top that Herf!!!! The year has only begun.....I think they only way to beat that herf would be one with Shuckins, Smelvis and the entire Fuenta family at the same time!!!


----------



## n00b (Jul 18, 2011)

stew said:


> VERY NICE!!!! Well Chris, how you going to top that Herf!!!! The year has only begun.....I think they only way to beat that herf would be one with Shuckins, Smelvis and the entire Fuenta family at the same time!!!


hmm... sounds like a plan!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Very awesome! I like the autographs, thats cool of him to do and now you have a badass display box once they sticks inside are smoked.



stew said:


> VERY NICE!!!! Well Chris, how you going to top that Herf!!!! The year has only begun.....I think they only way to beat that herf would be one with Shuckins, Smelvis and the entire Fuenta family at the same time!!!


ray::hail::shocked::faint:
^ This would about sum up that herf


----------



## n00b (Jul 18, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> Very awesome! I like the autographs, thats cool of him to do and now you have a badass display box once they sticks inside are smoked.
> 
> ray::hail::shocked::faint:
> ^ This would about sum up that herf


1 of em is smoked, but i think im going to replace it.. and.. he also signed one of the sticks cello


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

Wow, now that's one hell of an awesome herf


----------



## Screamin' Duck (Sep 25, 2011)

I have to say....that was an AWESOME night!!! So glad that we were lucky enough to take part in that!


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

That is awesome! I had the opportunity to meet his father, Don Carlos in Vegas last year. Very, very nice man. It seems like the whole family is just top notch! :thumb:


----------



## Bigcatohmy (Jan 19, 2012)

Had a blast last night. He really couldn't have been any cooler.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

good times and cool pics!
thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ishtar (Jan 12, 2012)

That's awesome! I have not yet been blessed enough to meet any of the Fuentes butI have always heard how friendly & social & down to earth they are - even as gods in their own right. I am always surprised how amicable most of these industry "big shots" are when you actually meet them. It blows me away every time.

Can I say "I'm totally jealous!" without sounding like a covetous bi*&%? :bowdown:


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

Very, very nice. Thanks for sharing! :thumb:


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

cool thanks for sharing...everytime I go to TampaSweet Hearts I talk w/ Josh, super nice guy and very intelligent about the buisness, something about a family buisness that this generation missed, that personal touch i guess.


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

Wow, that is a really cool herf. Awesome that he was so nice.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Chris and Heather, great pics and what an awesome time you guys must have had! It's always a great moment when you get to meet some of the legends in the cigar industry.


----------



## UTKhodgy (Jan 4, 2012)

Nothing cool like that ever happened when i was living in the Dova. Great pics


----------



## jersey smoker (Nov 13, 2011)

nice


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

First Shuckins and now Fuente?!?! Color me slightly jealous! Good for you dude!


----------



## n00b (Jul 18, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> First Shuckins and now Fuente?!?! Color me slightly jealous! Good for you dude!


thanks bro..! im pretty stoked and on HIGH for sure.


----------

